# Chicken coop from wooden shipping crate



## happybooker1

I found a free wooden crate on my local CL. I spent about another $60-$75 on hardware cloth, nails/screws, tin for the roof, hardware, plywood, and water proofing. The crate is 4'x4'x5' tall.

Here is the crate:










Afterwards:










Inside: There is another window on the opposite side.



















We still have the pop door and ramp to do and the nest boxes. But since they won't be laying till Spring I have a few more months to do the nest boxes!


----------



## robopetz

So creative, is that all silkies? Love it!


----------



## Chickadee

Very nice!


----------



## happybooker1

robopetz said:


> So creative, is that all silkies? Love it!


Thanks! No there are 7 Silkies, but also other feather-footed Bantams such as Porcelain D'Uccles, Brahmas, Cochins, etc. They are about 10 weeks old.


----------



## BlackCrowFarm

Great idea! I love seeing coops built using recycled items.


----------



## Energyvet

Cool. Nice work! I really like the inside.


----------

